
America’s Dairy Farmers Dump 43M Gallons of Excess Milk - endswapper
http://www.wsj.com/articles/americas-dairy-farmers-dump-43-million-gallons-of-excess-milk-1476284353
======
HeyLaughingBoy
So why isn't the price coming back down? I remember when dairy prices started
climbing fast about 5 years ago the reason given was that there was high
worldwide demand and low supply. As far as I can tell, cheese prices (the one
I noticed immediately) haven't come down at all.

~~~
brianwawok
Its being poured out. Supply and demand influence on price depends on goods
brought to market. Dumping out some supply removes it from the supply and
demand equation.

~~~
npiazza83
I'm the grandson of an Italian immigrant tenement farmer and it would do my
heart good if those loses could be dumped into raw milk artisinal products.

Let me know if you're in a CSA with a raw milk producer or a cheese maker.
I'll donate time and effort to hook up producers.

------
Joof
So would this be a good reason for decreased use of antibiotics?

~~~
snewk
At this point, I'd take ANY reason for decreased use of antibiotics.

However, I would imagine having a 'heathy' cow and an abundance of milk would
be more preferable to a dairy farmer than having a dead cow and just enough
milk.

~~~
cpncrunch
I assume OP meant antibiotics for growth (not for infection). However, the FDA
is already phasing it out:

[http://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary/GuidanceComplianceEnforc...](http://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary/GuidanceComplianceEnforcement/GuidanceforIndustry/ucm216939.htm#question9)

